# stream video to tv



## jjupiter (Mar 13, 2013)

hi everybody, i`m a newbie here great forum, just would like to know if anybody has  view on me wanting to stream hdmi to my tv. on this computer there is no hdmi output. i kinda dont really want to spend too much seeing as i would not use the video card on the computer for much. does anyone know if a Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GT 220 1 GB PCI Express video card would be ok for the job. thanx
jj


----------



## Kreij (Mar 13, 2013)

Welcome to TPU, jjupiter. 

What video card do you have in your computer now? You may be able to do DVI to HDMI with an adapter. I did that on my old 4870x2 and it worked great.


----------



## jjupiter (Mar 13, 2013)

*thanx*

hi thanx for the welcome and reply.it is a nvidia ge force 6150 se n force 430


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd go with something from the 400/500/600 series of cards.  Their built in sound card makes connecting via HDMI a lot easier.  The GT610 is only about $40 and will do the job nicely.


----------



## jjupiter (Mar 13, 2013)

*wow fast info*

hi and thanx for the reply so fast .this is great .i dont know much about all this streaming and have the big screen and thought i would try it out. i dont want to move my desktop so i was thinking to just cable it to the tv.just trying the options.i guess i dont need much in the way of any other special components to do this card and cable will do?thanx again


----------



## Kreij (Mar 14, 2013)

If you go into the UserCP you can add your system spec which will help a lot if you have more questions. Don't forget to check the little box to make them visible.


----------



## jjupiter (Mar 20, 2013)

hi everyone i was just wondering about the Craig smart tv hdmi adapter cvd601 if it works ok or is it not really worth it just to stream to tv thanx


----------



## jjupiter (Mar 20, 2013)

hi everyone i was just wondering about the Craig smart tv hdmi adapter cvd601 if it works ok or is it not really worth it just to stream to tv thanx


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd skip the video card upgrade altogether and just go with a Android device like a UG802, UG007 or an MK808 They all plug directly into an HDMI port and are compatible with Google Play...I have the UG802 but I'd recommend the MK808 because it has a better wifi antenna...

They can all do 1080p and are all wireless...Just avoid the MK802 its a single core A8...
The ones I listed are dual core Cortex A9 setups and are plenty fast...

and yes you can stream video over your network from a Windows or MAC computer to these devices....
You can find reviews of these all over the place...such as on youtube










OH and that Craig smart tv hdmi adapter cvd601 is a rebranded MK802....works alright @ 720p but why pay more for less...
You will find the MK802, MK808, UG007 and UG802 rebranded under several names...Its always cheaper to buy them under the model number rather than a random  name...

And yes to answer your question these mini Android PC are worth it and they are AWESOME!!!
I seriously enjoy my UG802 but they do have limitations...
Here in the US you cannot use them on sites like HULU, CBS and NBC DUE to a lack of a DRM on them....you can however pay to have a DRM service put on those devices and them watch those services thru the DRM product...I however will not support that nor will I tell you the name of that DRM service because I believe its utter bullshit


----------



## Jetster (Mar 20, 2013)

A Nivida 210 will work just fine. The only thing it doesn't have that the 400 series does is HD DTS audio. 

Just make sure you have a PCI-e slot


----------



## jjupiter (Mar 20, 2013)

are they not the same ? wireless with a mouse ? the units you describe sound pretty good and thanx for the reply


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 20, 2013)

jjupiter said:


> are they not the same ? wireless with a mouse ? the units you describe sound pretty good and thanx for the reply



The craig unit is a MK802 with "CRAIG" painted on it...Its a single core unit and the reviews for it are less than stellar...You can find a MK802 on Amazon for as low as $30 and you could by any cheap wireless mouse to go along with it for $5-$10 to match that mouse LOL...

You can buy these on AMAZON with a remote or mouse or you can simply choose one you like...they work with any wireless keyboard or mouse as long as the reciever plugs into a USB slot

I paid $38 on Amazon for my UG802 and its a Rockchip 3066 Dual core Cortex A9 1.6ghx with a Quad core MAli 400mp gpu and 1gb ddr3....This is the one I bought
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009PDR8T4/?tag=tec06d-20 these devices work with any wireless mouse/keyboards you can buy...

I use an Air mouse/keyboard like this one
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009CQTOPK/?tag=tec06d-20
Remote is awesome makes Angry Birds fun to play LOL


----------



## jjupiter (Mar 20, 2013)

*amazing responses kudos*

wow you guys are great here! im a newbie wanting to learn with a million questions.i can never catch up to most of the technologies but i would like to be able to navigate somewhat.i will check this out.
and once again thanx so much for the input and fast replies!


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 20, 2013)

jmcslob said:


> The craig unit is a MK802 with "CRAIG" painted on it...Its a single core unit and the reviews for it are less than stellar...You can find a MK802 on Amazon for as low as $30 and you could by any cheap wireless mouse to go along with it for $5-$10 to match that mouse LOL...
> 
> You can buy these on AMAZON with a remote or mouse or you can simply choose one you like...they work with any wireless keyboard or mouse as long as the reciever plugs into a USB slot
> 
> ...



But how are those with 1080p?  I heard they were too slow for 1080p content.  And even on the better units the Wifi is still spotty.

Those complaints are why I went with a Pivos Xios DS.  It is more expensive, but has a wired  network port, comes with a remote, and runs XBMC Linux natively.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 21, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> But how are those with 1080p?  I heard they were too slow for 1080p content.  And even on the better units the Wifi is still spotty.
> 
> Those complaints are why I went with a Pivos Xios DS.  It is more expensive, but has a wired  network port, comes with a remote, and runs XBMC Linux natively.



I have no issues with my UG802 at 30' and 1 floor away....but I also have a strong router...
I have zero issues with streaming in 1080p but it does take a minute maybe 2 for the buffer to fill and while its doing that it is a little bit fuzzy....and you always have the option to get a USB hub and get a USB-rj45 adapter...I actually have a USB sound card and a RJ45 adapter coming from Hong Kong...

I wanted to see what if any differences having hardwired made and I'd like to connect some speaker I have for music because my TV speaker are crap for music...

Now the mk802 is to slow for 1080p and sometimes even 720p but that's because it has an Allwinner A10 which suck ass...its a Cortex A8 with a Mali 400 and it has a seriously crappy antenna in it...


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 21, 2013)

jmcslob said:


> I have no issues with my UG802 at 30' and 1 floor away....but I also have a strong router...
> I have zero issues with streaming in 1080p but it does take a minute maybe 2 for the buffer to fill and while its doing that it is a little bit fuzzy....and you always have the option to get a USB hub and get a USB-rj45 adapter...I actually have a USB sound card and a RJ45 adapter coming from Hong Kong...
> 
> I wanted to see what if any differences having hardwired made and I'd like to connect some speaker I have for music because my TV speaker are crap for music...
> ...



Yeah, but by the time you buy a USB hub, USB Ethernet adapter, and remote you're pretty close to the cost of the Xios DS, and you're still stuck running android instead of XBMC Linux.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 21, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, but by the time you buy a USB hub, USB Ethernet adapter, and remote you're pretty close to the cost of the Xios DS, and you're still stuck running android instead of XBMC Linux.



I paid a total of $9.09 for the hub, usb sound card and usb-rj45...
the hub was $1.99 shipped, the usb sound card was $2.70 and the RJ45 was $4.40...
None of them are actually needed I just got them because I'm thinking of doing a mod with an old Airlink 101 router case and a 15mm fan I have....for the fun of it...


OH yeah and I did find an issue with the wifi going out...every time you unplug the usb connection on the UG802 or even the hub you lose wifi and have to disconnect the power and reconnect...other than that I've had no other connectivity issues..


----------

